# Most Anticipated Movies of 2010



## JohnCon (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine is Alice in Wonderland 3D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCM4JiJ6B2I

I saw the trailer in 3D at Avatar and was really excited.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 4, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland as well-

But I was very psyched about "King Shot" when I first heard about it. Things don't look too bright for it though - I'm crossing my fingers.

Alejandro Jodorowsky finally making another movie!? Not to mention It's David Lynch has some financial backing in it...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892411/


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 4, 2010)

Gears of war and predator 3  

probably alot more but i can't think of them yet.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 4, 2010)

Iron Man 2!


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 4, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Alice in Wonderland as well-But I was very psyched about "King Shot" when I first heard about it. Things don't look too bright for it though - I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> Alejandro Jodorowsky finally making another movie!? Not to mention It's David Lynch has some financial backing in it...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892411/


David Lynch is the best!! His movies are so crazy.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 4, 2010)

batsofchaos said:


> Iron Man 2!


+1

I definitely want to see Alice in Wonderland too...but Depp looks a lil freakay as the Hatter! :blink:


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 4, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> +1I definitely want to see Alice in Wonderland too...but Depp looks a lil freakay as the Hatter! :blink:


The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jU3AimFaz0


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 5, 2010)

Artemis Fowl

Avatar the last Airbender


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 5, 2010)

_Imaginarium_ technically already came out (at like, three theatres nationwide) in 2009, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a 3rd installment/sequel to "The Gods Must Be Crazy!"


----------



## sbugir (Jan 5, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows...


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 5, 2010)

also "Kick-######"


----------



## sbugir (Jan 5, 2010)

john conway said:


> also "Kick-######"


OMFG That looks hilarious... I lol'd


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 10, 2010)

Boyka! Boyka! Boyka! Boyka!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156466/


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 10, 2010)

God of war , movie h34r:


----------

